# معلومات في ال piping



## said said (17 فبراير 2010)

هذه المعلومات تخص ال pipe spacing في المرفق


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (19 فبراير 2010)

Thank you freind


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورووووووووووون وماجوروووووووووووووووووون


----------



## asal_80_77 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

Thansssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (4 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## zewayed (5 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قليلة اوى يا ريت تقولنا مكان معتمد فى مصر لدراسة pipe من تصميم و خلافه لانى بشتغل فى الموضوع ده و عايز اطور نفسى


----------



## génie civil (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sallam1998 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------

